# Baby Shower for 25 pricing...HELP!!



## rogue01 (Jan 25, 2011)

Howdy everyone.

My "catering" business is less than typical in the sense that it's probably not really considered catering at all. It more like a food truck than anything but it's not really that either. Anyway, I've been asked to bring sandwiches for 25 (three offerings) for a baby shower for a regular client of mine and need some help with pricing. The sandwich options aren't a big deal for me but, because it's not something I deal in ever really, I need your help in coming up with a cost. Have any of you done anything similar recently? Are you charging a flat rate/head despite it not being a "coursed/full" plate meal? What's the industry standard? I can adjust my sandwiches based on costing if I need to...

Thanks so much for the insight.


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

cost of goods:  let's say 30%

cost of labour? That's up to you. Let's say 17%

So, if you spent $4.70 to make a sandwich... you sell it for 10$.

Now, you also have to factor in your fuel/delivery expenses, serving equipment, plastic wrap etc etc. It's your call if you want to simply recoup your costs in these items, or make a profit on them. Personally, I come from the "cover my expenses, make my profit on my food" school of thought, but that's just me.

I'm curious as to how you've managed to run your business thus far, if you don't have the basics of food and labour cost down.

In this case, I usually find out what the customer's budget is... and work backwards. if I get a menu done, and it's simply not enough food, the cutomer gets informed, and they can either pony up more cash, or they can make do.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

You are as much a Caterer as anyone else is. What kind of sandwiches ???  and if you want to offer smaller portions so they can have a taste of all three sandwiches presented on platters............Take care.......ChefBillyB


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

First  make 9 sandwiches of 3 choices . Each gets a full sandwich but a 3rd of each   (NO CHOICE, THEY GET ALL). That way you have no waste or leftovers. With a side of slaw and a piece of fruit   add up all your cost. Now your time what you figure you should make by the hour. Sounds like you have no overhead. Take your cost times 3  add a delivery charge(depending how far) . So lets say all food cost  3.50  2 hours @ 25.00   3.50 x 3 =10.50   plus 50.00  times 25     total  $ 312.50  plus delivery. Have fun


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ed, you're charging 3xfood costs, then labor on top? 

Welcom Rogue, to answer your question.  Flat rate per head...if it's a drop off. If you are there plating, serving, etc...then your time on top. $25 hour, 4 hour minimum is industry standard for an event.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

For 25 this kind of party this is what I would charge.. I really don't want parties this cheap small, but if they want it , thats the price. With volume I would charge less.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Each of us can only ascertain for ourselves what is worth it for us.....if you're starting out or things are slow, then it's very different from being set and having a whole lot....

For several years I volunteered to cook for the mycological society, no pay involved for a while.....that way I'd gain experience, they would be thrilled to have someone cook for them, it was a win-win situation.   Then there comes a time when "free" isn't enough anymore....or dinner parties for 8 @ $50 a head just don't make sense or ......you get the point.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Like you when I started out I took anything and everything, Like you 7 in the morning till Midnight or later. You and I paid our dues. Comes a point in life when the $ plays second fiddle. Nice to have a weekend off or get away for 3 or 4 days. I have reached that point , maybe you have? but I hope you do. Ed B         PS  Congrats on Contest


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

thanks Ed.

looks like there was a mad rush of voters today for Lisa aka Tigerwoman.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I still favor yours. like I said I like ouzy cheeses. Some of the people who voted have never seen or  not  frequently on the site?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

When we do a small event like this it's always a flat rate. plus you said it's a regular client so I think that factors in also. Why not do finger sandwiches 3 varieties. that way there's choices for everyone. Food X 2 + delivery depending on how far assuming there is no set up or other services provided. Anytime you do that little extra for the regulars it seems to well worth it.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 3, 2011)

We have a catering business also.  Regulars you want to give them a good price as the comeback is usually worth it       but, you don't want to make it to cheap either. When we price anything we always do it alacarte. Otherwise the always seem to want to come back & re-price it.   Our sandwichs we do on our ade from scratch honey wheat bread.  The bread loaves are large.  We put together sandwichs like a fresh vegetable, sundried tomato cream cheese spread spread on homemade bread filled with deli meats & natural swiss the cut the large sandwichs into 3 pieces. On the platter next to them we will do come mini croissants.  We generally charge $18. per bakers dozen then price the rest seperately.  Chocolate dipped strawberries.............$21. per dozen at least on the off season


----------

